# female fighter pilots



## jrk (Aug 9, 2005)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ghter+pilots&start=20&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


i,m sure someone may find this interesting


----------



## Hadi (Jan 30, 2008)

female pilots:


----------



## seesul (Jan 30, 2008)

Soviet Women Pilots in the Great Patriotic War


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

We allready have a thread dedicated to this. Please use that thread.

Instead of digging up an old thread.


----------

